# Finally made it!



## n3480h (Feb 14, 2014)

Took nearly 66 years, but I finally made it to retirement today.  My employer threw a party, complete with a 3 foot cake that included pics of my golden retrievers. Good to be appreciated, but its time to start the new chapter. There will be no slowing down.  I have two aircraft to finish, a hangar to finish, triplet grandchildren due in April, dog bellies to rub, and machined parts to run.  I don't think it can get any better.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tom


----------



## blacksmithden (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations ! 20 more years for me....even then, I know I'll never really retire in the true sense of the word.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 15, 2014)

Congratulations, Tom!  Hope your retirement proves to be everything you thought it would!


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 15, 2014)

n3480h said:


> Took nearly 66 years, but I finally made it to retirement today. My employer threw a party, complete with a 3 foot cake that included pics of my golden retrievers. Good to be appreciated, but its time to start the new chapter. There will be no slowing down. I have two aircraft to finish, a hangar to finish, triplet grandchildren due in April, dog bellies to rub, and machined parts to run. I don't think it can get any better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Congtatuations Tom !!!--I've enjoyed retirement for 9 yrs now--hope to meet you in person someday---Dave


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats Tom!  Now maybe you'll have the time to get some real work done. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## fire3311 (Feb 15, 2014)

Congratulations, I still have a decade. That cake looks it was made at a cnc bakery. Pretty fancy.


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats!  15 or so more for me.  Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n3480h (Feb 15, 2014)

fire3311 said:


> Congratulations, I still have a decade. That cake looks it was made at a cnc bakery. Pretty fancy.



Ha! The bakery has an artist on staff for sure.  It's my understanding that the photo was printed on white frosting with a modified ink jet, using food coloring instead of ink. I saved the piece with the dogs printed on it and gave it to my very pleased 5 yr old granddaughter. Her smile was the frosting on my day.  )

Tom


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 15, 2014)

30 more years for me. If there is such a thing as retirement by then! 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RandyM (Feb 15, 2014)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Lucky dog! Have lots of fun working in the shop.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 15, 2014)

Ahhh,  66 years!  Nicely done Tom.  I hope you enjoyed it because now the real work begins.......but on your schedule! :thumbsup:


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 15, 2014)

Retirement is nice! I've been "goofing off" now for almost 10 years, and I'm still not bored. Granted it's not for everybody, but once you get past the adjustment period (2 weeks +/-) you'll know if you like it. Congrats! )


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 15, 2014)

brasssmanget said:


> Retirement is nice! I've been "goofing off" now for almost 10 years, and I'm still not bored. Granted it's not for everybody, but once you get past the adjustment period (2 weeks +/-) you'll know if you like it. Congrats! )



Retirement just means that you work full-time for your wife rather than just evenings and weekends.


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 15, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Retirement just means that you work full-time for your wife rather than just evenings and weekends.



LOL.

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 15, 2014)

Congratulations on your retirement!  It takes a little getting used to - after 10 years I still occasionally wake up wondering what time do I go to work!
Michael


----------



## francist (Feb 15, 2014)

Right on! Good for you, man.

-frank


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations. You will love the retirement. The work may still be there but now one thing is missing, the pressure. Have Fun, you earned it. Your dues are now paid in full.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Cobra (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations!!  As a newbie to the retirement thing, I still have times where I think someone is going to knock on the door and say get back to work!
Hope it is all fun for you.  Best advice I got was to set up a routine so Monday to Friday I do what I want (or what SWMBO wants) and weekends I relax.


----------



## Stonebriar (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations.  After 66 years it is well deserved to be able to do your own thing.  

I know sometimes we think we will never get there. I have 22 1/2 months till I am calling it quits.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2014)

It only gets better. I retired January 21, 1995 and have yet to be sorry.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations, Unfortunately my retirement party will be a "wake"


----------



## core-oil (Feb 16, 2014)

Tom,

   It is really lovely to see you have been so well thought off & appreciated by your old firm and buddies, Now the pressure is off, it is your golden time with the wife, doggies grandkids & projects you enjoy your free time, I have been away from work for sixteen years, funnily enough I don't know where the time goes!
  Back to my hobby shop tomorrow

  You take care &enjoy

  God Bless

  Dan.


----------



## n3480h (Feb 16, 2014)

core-oil said:


> Tom,
> 
> It is really lovely to see you have been so well thought off & appreciated by your old firm and buddies, Now the pressure is off, it is your golden time with the wife, doggies grandkids & projects you enjoy your free time, I have been away from work for sixteen years, funnily enough I don't know where the time goes!
> Back to my hobby shop tomorrow
> ...



Thank you, Dan. Sometimes we don't realize we are appreciated until we announce that we are leaving.  Because my work was so intensely technical (Quality Inspection for a medical accessory manufacturer), I'm afraid the company will experience some difficulty.  I was the only one there who could program and run the articulating Coordinate Measuring Machine.  But, I finally reached the point where I had to think about my desire to spend my remaining time with family and to do things I have put off for many years.  

My maternal ancestors came from Scotland, around Dundee.  Family name Horne.

Tom


----------

